# Motherboard for Amd athlon x2 7750



## sringan (Mar 26, 2009)

suggest a cool motherboard for Amd athlon x2 7750.
@budget <5k.


----------



## desiibond (Mar 26, 2009)

Gigabyte 780G chipset based board for 4.5k


----------



## Cilus (Mar 27, 2009)

My opinion is Biostar TA790GX. Its based on latest AMD 790GX chipset, having onboard Radeon 3300 Graphics with 128 MB DDR3 sideport memory, 2 X16 PCI Express slot.
The price is Rs5100. Its a bit future proof becoz it also supports Phenom II processors and let u utilize the overclocking power of those processors.
Main configs are
1. 4 DDR2 1066Mhz slot with 16 GB max support
2. 6 SATA port
3. 12 USB port
4. 2 PCIX X16 slot for crossfire
5. ATI RADEON 3300 with 128 MB DDR3 dedicated n upto 1224 MB
6. HDMI output


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Mar 27, 2009)

i wont suggest biostar. One of my frend got his new biostar 740G board dead within a week, and biostar support isnt that gud as asus/msi or giga.
Though 790X chipset is one of the best, biostar brand gives it a -ive.
MSi K9A2 CF-F 790X is for 5.6k is gud though its not a GX.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Mar 27, 2009)

Asus M3A78-EM


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Mar 27, 2009)

Asus M3A78-EM i9s actually a 690v mobo. Its name M3A78 is misleading.
but M3A-H-HDMI	is a 780G.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Mar 27, 2009)

dOm1naTOr said:


> Asus M3A78-EM i9s actually a 690v mobo. Its name M3A78 is misleading.
> but M3A-H-HDMI    is a 780G.



Boss , i am using the same mobo , its 780G chipset !!


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Mar 27, 2009)

ohh sorry..
was misleaded by deltapage and one of my frend too said somethin similar.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Mar 27, 2009)

no probs


----------



## j1n M@tt (Apr 5, 2009)

M3A78-EM and M3A78-VM r the best 780G mobos for X2 7750


----------



## Alex (Apr 5, 2009)

well.. i have configured two systems with x2 7750 using asus m3a78-em..  in ma opinion its a gud one.. didn build it for ma purpose.. so didnt try overclocking.. 

i enquired abt biostar ta790gx.. but my vendor told getting replacement is difficult for biostar.. it may take almost one month to get a replacement.. asus gives replacement in a week.. so my vote goes for asus m3a78-em.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Apr 5, 2009)

Ya its a feature rich board with everythin u can ask for in a micro ATX board. corssfire-X, esata, DVI, HDMI, display port, solid capacitors, many oc features, latest realtek 1200 codec, AM2+, 14w CPU support and nice layout too.


----------



## j1n M@tt (Apr 6, 2009)

btw Biostar TA790GX is not dat bad...TA is their performance series, introduced only recently in Indian market. Biostar service is gud...got replacement for a A740M2+ within 4 days...dats amazing!!! while Asus in most cases takes 2 weeks time


----------



## Cilus (Apr 7, 2009)

Yes, The service of Biostar has been improved significantly in recent days. Actually it sells it peripherals in Indian market through ABACUS Peripherals which is also official vendor for Asrock. Their service is good

2ndly I'm overclocking my Phenom II in  3.8 GHz with that board. Its giving me Rock solid performance.


----------

